
President Trump Propose Border Wall Covered in Solar Panels – Generating 4.7GW - jonwachob91
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/06/a-solar-powered-border-wall/529425/?single_page=true
======
wand3r
This is great. A wall is stupid, but if we end up doing a huge solar project,
that's great. I think any immigrant who effectively circumvents it should be
allowed to apply for citizenship.

------
ChrisGranger
I could see this being the target of constant vandalism.

